
How Much Does Los Angeles Have to Build to Get Out of Its Housing Crisis? A Lot - jseliger
http://la.curbed.com/2015/3/18/9979526/housing-crisis-los-angeles-construction
======
Finnucane
How much more water can LA get out of the Colorado River?

~~~
coredog64
For the longest time California was using (and expecting to continue to use)
Arizona's surplus from the Colorado River Compact. Now that it's looking like
there will be less available water, California (and the other 6 states) will
need to accept that they'll be getting even less than today.

